# Port freischalten



## gangville (28. September 2009)

hi,

Ich beitze als Internetannbieter NetCologne.
Weil ich in Aachen wohne, heißt es bei uns NetAachen.
Und Natürlich gibt es ja auch den NetConnect Basic Phone dazu.

Nun wollte ich fragen, wie man mit dem Router kontaktieren kann, um Ports freizuschalten.

Es gab ja sowas bei Fritz box indem man einfach bei der Adresse fritz.box oder die I.p Adresse eingibt.

ich hoffe um jegliche hilfe und bedanke mich auch dafür.


----------



## gangville (29. September 2009)

hi,

ich warte schon lange auf jegliche antworten.
möchte mir keiner sagen, wie ich mit meinem router sprechen kann.


wo kann man seine ip vom router sehen?
Ich muss mich auf Windows Vista umstellen, da ich noch mit xp gewöhnt bin.


----------



## rabit (29. September 2009)

Hm eig. müsste das im Handbuch deines Routers stehen.
In der Regel sind das folgende IP Nummern:
192.168.0.1 oder 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.2.1 je nach Hersteller.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. September 2009)

Der Benutzername ist meist "admin" und das Passwort "password" (jeweils ohne Anführungszeichen).


----------



## derLordselbst (29. September 2009)

Bei NetCologne gibt es online keine vernünftige Bedienungsanleitung. 

Wenn Du die CD hast, kannst Du entweder weitere Konfiguration nach Installation der NetCologne-Software tätigen. Empfehlenswerter ist allerdings, mittels Bedienungsanleitung, die sich hoffentlich auf der CD findet, zum Web-Interface zu gelangen. Dann hast Du auch direkt die Default-Passwörter und den Weg um Ports freizugeben, bzw. ein Port-Forwarding einzurichten, was viel häufiger der Fall ist.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einfach den Standard-Gateway deiner Netzwerkverbindung nachschauen, dass ist dann die Adresse Deines Routers.


----------



## gangville (29. September 2009)

hi,

eine treiber cd war nicht mitdabei.
ich hab nichtmal die benutzerdaten bekommen.
internet kam sofort beim ersten anschließen des lankabels.
theoretischgesehen konnte irgendeiner mir die leitung abzapfen und auf meine kosten sürfen.
ich musste sie mir nachschicken lassen.

auf jeden fall habe ich die cd gar nicht bekommen.

ich denke nach mir eine fritz box zu kaufen.
hat vill keiner von euch die ip adresse von dem router


----------



## derLordselbst (29. September 2009)

*Standard Gateway*  findet man unter "Netzwerk- und Freigabencenter" -> Netzwerk (eure Internetverbindung) -> Status anzeigen -> Details

Diese Adresse führt dann im Browser zum Router.


----------



## gangville (29. September 2009)

hi,

danke für die antwort.
ich werd es heute probieren, weil ich grad in der schule bin.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. September 2009)

hi 

bin bei netcologne,ich versteh nicht was du sagen willst ,
ports .

du brauchst den cd garnicht ,

einfach stinknormale breitbandverbindung machen .

deine passwort wird dir dann vorher zugeschikt ,brief .




hast du ne feste ip adresse oder ,wechselnde 

wenn unter lan verbindung eingeschränkte konnektivität steht dann ist alles ok .
alle 12 stunden wird der verbindung automatisch getrennt .


----------



## gangville (29. September 2009)

hi,

ich hab die benutzerdaten nicht zugeschickt bekommen.
doch als ich alles angeschlossen habe, kam ich sofort ins internet, ohne die benutzerdaten einzugeben.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. September 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> bin bei netcologne,ich versteh nicht was du sagen willst ,
> ports .
> ...


 
Ich glaube, Bruce, die Qualität deiner Antwort leidet darunter, dass Du die Frage nicht verstanden hast.

Das Freischalten vom Port bzw. das Einrichten von Port-Forwarding ist bei diversen Anwendungen von Nöten, wenn man einen Router hat, hinter dem der PC im lokalen Netzwerk hängt.

Das hat nichts mit den von Dir aufgeführten Punkten zu tun.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. September 2009)

yes 

ich meine mit den Standartkomponenten ,

hmmh das ist mir allerdings neu ,ohne passwort kanns du auch nicht ins Internet reingehen .

normalerweise kommt erst der brief 
mit deine daten usw,

dann müßte da stehen datum für die freischaltung für internet dauert normalerweise 1 bis 2 wochen .

vieleicht ist das noch von deiner vor internetprovider ,haben vieleicht vergessen zu abzuschalten .
aha du hast ja router ,andere geschichte


----------



## midnight (29. September 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> yes
> 
> ich meine mit den Standartkomponenten ,
> 
> ...



What the hell? Ich versteh kein Wort. Schreib doch mal etwas verständlicher (=

so far


----------



## gangville (29. September 2009)

ja, mit router kommt man ohne daten rein.

einfach lankabel einstecken, dann fertig.

werde ich heute mit der ip adresse probieren.


----------



## gangville (30. September 2009)

hi,

ich komme in den routerassistenten rein, aber ich sehe nirgens, da wo man die ports freischalten kann.


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot vom Menu und sage kurz, warum oder für welche Software Du Ports freischalten willst. 
Meist geht es ja um *Port-Forwarding*: Das gezielte Weiterleiten von Daten, die an einen bestimmten Port ankommen an einen bestimmten Rechner im lokalen Netz.


----------



## gangville (3. Oktober 2009)

hi,

die screens schick ich dir per pn,ok?


----------



## midnight (3. Oktober 2009)

Lad sie doch hier im Forum hoch, dann können wir dir alle helfen (=

so far


----------



## gangville (3. Oktober 2009)

hi,

hat sich erledigt.
ichmusste nur die bedienung auf erfahren einstellen.

danke für die hilfe.


----------



## donkikongkoeln (21. Oktober 2014)

Port öffnen bei netcologne netconnect Basic

Wie geht das genau mit dem Port öffnen beim og Modem?

Ich schaffe es den Router im Browser anzusteuern, kann auch auf erweiterte Einstellungen stellen (Experte heißt das da glaub ich). Aber weiter komm ich nicht. Wir hab ich die Ports einzugeben genau? 
Folgende Ports möchte ich freischalten 

UDP: 3074, 3478-3479, 3659, 6000
TCP: 80, 443, 1935, 3478-3480, 3659, 10000-10099, 42127

Was genau bedeutet udp und was tcp in dem fall und wo wie stelle ich das genau ein. 

Ich hoffe du kannst mir Helfen. 
Gruß 
Daniel


----------

